# RASPBERRY PIE



## NorthernWinos (Jul 8, 2006)

RASPBERRY PIE








1 Graham Cracker crust

Beat with electric mixer:
8 oz package of cream cheese [room temp]

Add and beat:
2 cups fresh raspberries
1/2 cup powdered sugar

Add and beat slowly:
8 oz carton of Cool Whip

Pour into crust, chill and enjoy!!!



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh man, I goota have one of them, or at least a little sliver. Ynmmmm.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 8, 2006)

Yummy!!


Red Raspberries are hard to come by here in Houston (city). They are about 4.00$ for a half pint. Beautiful pie!!! 


Ramona


What is your crust recipe?


----------



## pkcook (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm going to pick Black Raspberries tomorrow after dropping the kids off at Church camp for a week. I'm planning on at least 6 gallons of wine and enough to make some cobblers and pies! 


Your pie is making me hungry!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn...I'm slobbering !!


----------



## paubin (Jul 9, 2006)

Slobbering nothin!!! I'm heading to the kitchen!

Looks absolutely wonderful!!!

If there is any left maybe I'll just be heading to your house













Pete


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh I see now....it is a graham cracker crust...that's easy..I was thinking it was a regular crust and that is not as easy....


But I bet you have a good recipe for a flaky crust?


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 9, 2006)

Easy crust recipe...

1 stick margarine or butter 
[melted in pie plate while oven preheats to 350*]
1 sleeve graham crackers [package]
[crushed in zip lock bag]
Add...2 Tablespoons sugar [optional]

Pour crushed graham crackers into melted butter in pie plate...stir with fingers and press evenly into pie plate.

Bake 350* for 10 minutes...
Cool...
Add filling...
Enjoy....


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 10, 2006)

I think I'm going visiting today!


----------



## jcnoren (Jul 10, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Easy crust recipe...
> 
> 1 stick margarine or butter
> [melted in pie plate while oven preheats to 350*]
> ...







???? 1 stick =??? 1/4 cup??


I sleeve crushed graham crackers = ??? 1 cup?? (I havecrushed graham crackers on hand





thanks JC


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 10, 2006)

jcnoren said:


> Northern Winos said:
> 
> 
> > Easy crust recipe... 1 stick margarine or butter[melted in pie plate while oven preheats to 350*] 1 sleeve graham crackers [package]  Enjoy....
> ...


 

I think a stick of butter is 1/4# pound that would be 1/2 cup....8 Tablespoons.
A sleeve or package of graham crakers ....hummm...they come 3 little packages in a box...I use 1 package....9 graham crackers...seems it would be more than a cup, try 1 1/2 to 2 cups....
Hope it works out for you...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jcnoren (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks...


I have some dream whip on hand, can I whip that up and use that instead of (cool whip)? I am thinking yes, it is sort of the same stuff.


JC


----------

